# Rael Jones - Mrs. Harris Goes to Paris - Incredible study in articulations...



## Karmand (Aug 9, 2022)

If y'all want to listen to a sound track and have fun listening for a huge amount of articulations and or strings sounds including harmonics, scratchy, muted...
I saw this movie and said I have to have the sound track - it's a great study and it will inspire me - the jazz is especially smooth. Good movie too.

Just a suggestion since we all deal with articulations and talking about creating a mood, a sound and a feeling.

Some good stuff. Cheers!


----------

